# MBTI Types and Creating Art



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

*1)* What is your MBTI preference? 

INTP

*2)* Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 

Not really sure. I've drawn for as long as I can remember. I find the creation process appealing. 

*3)* Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? 

The need to create, the feeling of accomplishment. Making something that other people admire.

*4)* What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?

The fear of fouling up a work in process, getting an initial idea.

*5)* Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?

I think so. I can't identify with the way some artists go about creating art, also some of the art that appeals to other types I find appalling


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> I think this might be a trait of NxJs in general, perhaps especially Ni doms. A couple of years ago, I remember thinking a lot about lungs and that I thought lungs should rightfully be as much of a powerful symbol that the heart is. Then lo and behold, this album came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget Tori Amos! She's been typed as an INFJ. 

Why do you think lungs should be a symbol as powerful as the heart?


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> _I think this might be a trait of *NxJs* in general_, *perhaps especially Ni doms*. A couple of years ago, I remember thinking a lot about lungs and that I thought lungs should rightfully be as much of a powerful symbol that the heart is.


Well that's interesting.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Don't forget Tori Amos! She's been typed as an INFJ.


Is she into symbols as well? 



> Why do you think lungs should be a symbol as powerful as the heart?


There are a number of good reasons. Of course, I don't think I could say to an average person: aren't lungs beautiful? The person would give me weird looks. But it's really just ignorance, we are taught that hearts are beautiful and that other insides are not. 

But to make it clearer, we should look at what the heart means and then compare it to lungs:


The Heart
1. The heart pumps blood to the body's organs and is thusly the driving force to maintain your life. It is also a kind of emotional reactor, it responds to emotional stimuli like love and fear. You can feel that the heart "skips a beat", that it "beats for somebody". It's the engine of your body.
2. Following this, the heart is a symbol for your life power and emotional life. Most of all, it is used as a symbol of love. 
3. The actual human heart is not quite as pretty as the heart symbol we use. It's rather an asymmetric, pumping block of muscle.


The Lungs
1. The lungs are part of the respiratory system and handles the flow of oxygen. The lungs contain what you inhale. Like the heart, your breathing patterns changes with emotional stimuli. Before taking on a big task, you might want to "take a deep breath". Experiencing excitement might make you breath faster. There is something intimate with our breathing pattern, like our voice.
2. Following this, the lungs could for example be a symbol for inner balance; having things under control and not being out of breath.
3. The actual lungs are two brown slabs in the center of the chest. But they are at least more easily caricatured than the heart; you can easily draw them as two round-cornered triangles with the short side as the base and the long sides facing outwards.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
esfp

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I like bright colors and form and shape and creating a two-dimensional representation of a three-dimensional object. I have always liked to draw but, when I was in high school, I decided that I was no good at it so I gave it up. About fifteen or so years later, my friend handed me colored pencils and paper and told me to draw a bouquet of cosmos. And so, I got interested in art again.

*3)* *Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
I want to improve my skills and I feel that I need to create something out of nothing (a picture on what was formerly a blank sheet of paper). I truly love the process of drawing or painting. I like the feel of the pencils and the paints. I like mixing the colors. The end result is nice, too, but, for me, it's the process. It's sort of like when I take a long walk. It's the journey, not the destination, that is the wonderful thing for me.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?* 
Cleaning up the mess. :bored:

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Probably it does. I'm not sure how. I don't think that I do "manly art," however. :tongue:

*And of course, other ideas/observations welcome. 
*Doing art has helped to grow as a person. For many years, I believed that I was an ugly person. When I started drawing faces, I learned that there is no such thing as an ugly person. I sat on the bus and looked at people's faces and saw that they were appealing, not appalling, and that I wanted to draw the portraits of so many of the people. My current drawing project is "fall foliage." I have learned that the leaves that look dull and brown and nearly dead are actually full of color. I have been working mainly with colored pencils to draw the leaves and I was surprised by how many colors I had to layer to be able to reproduce the colors of the leaves. I have learned by drawing to see perspective and to see shapes and colors and sizes. One of my art teachers said that the purpose of art lessons is not to learn to draw or paint but to learn how to see.
Before I recommitted myself to art, I was missing so much of the things that were around me, even though I tend to be an observant person. Now I see more and I am looking with the eyes of an artist.
And, as an artist, I am a work in progress.
I am on a great journey of artistic discovery.
It is the voyage, not the destination, that is the key to art and to life.
Thank you for asking these questions.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> Is she into symbols as well?


 Yes, in the song China, she uses China in both sense of the word as a metaphor about growing distant from each other in a relationship, because China the country is far away (from the USA), and china, the porcelain because it can show cracks, just like in failing relationships. There's also reference to the Great Wall of China when she was talking about how we 'build walls' around ourselves to protect ourselves. It's very clever word play.

There's also her song Cornflake Girls, where cornflake girls are the superficial, flakey, dime in a dozen type of girls where raisin girls are the rarer ones who have depth to them, because in cereals, raisins are rarer than cornflakes.

there are also more, like Winter, Icicle, Doughnut Song ..etc.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> I have learned that the leaves that look dull and brown and nearly dead are actually full of color. I have been working mainly with colored pencils to draw the leaves and I was surprised by how many colors I had to layer to be able to reproduce the colors of the leaves. I have learned by drawing to see perspective and to see shapes and colors and sizes. One of my art teachers said that the purpose of art lessons is not to learn to draw or paint but to learn how to see.
> Before I recommitted myself to art, I was missing so much of the things that were around me, even though I tend to be an observant person. Now I see more and I am looking with the eyes of an artist.


It's amazing how unobservant we can be until we sit and really look something. I had a teacher who was big on trying to get everyone to be more observant of the way things look; dissecting them as you see them in terms of color, light, shadow, and structure. I could easily imagine new ideas, but wasn't that great at observing, remembering, and re-creating objects accurately. 

We had to re-create a school logo from memory, only one or two people actually got it right. Funny since everyone saw the logo when they entered the parking lot each day. Looking at things artistically and closely, really stopping and looking at them, is a great exercise. :happy:

I'm wondering if a person who favors Si would be good at recalling what things they'd seen in the past and then painting them. I have an ENFP artist friend who was always really great at accurately re-creating things from memory. She'd theoretically use Si more, while I'd use Se. 



Kayness said:


> There's also her song Cornflake Girls, where cornflake girls are the superficial, flakey, dime in a dozen type of girls where raisin girls are the rarer ones who have depth to them, because in cereals, raisins are rarer than cornflakes.


That is a hilarious but accurate analogy!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This would explain why I have such trouble drawing things from memory, just from having seen them in the past. My Si is relatively weak. Not totally useless, just weak. So I take photographs... lots and lots of photographs.
Would an SJ artist do well with this? It would come naturally to someone who favors Si, while I would find it almost magical.



Mind Swirl said:


> I'm wondering if a person who favors Si would be good at recalling what things they'd seen in the past and then painting them. I have an ENFP artist friend who was always really great at accurately re-creating things from memory. She'd theoretically use Si more, while I'd use Se.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> This would explain why I have such trouble drawing things from memory, just from having seen them in the past. My Si is relatively weak. Not totally useless, just weak. So I take photographs... lots and lots of photographs.
> Would an SJ artist do well with this? It would come naturally to someone who favors Si, while I would find it almost magical.


I draw terribly from memory or from my head in general. Perhaps it's a case of bad _short term_ memory, which I definitely have. I'm great at photography, and decent at still life.

I think si comes more into play in how I notice little changes in the environment around me. It's amazing how much my backyard changes over a year. 

If I was drawing a still life, left for a day, and came back to find something even a smidgen off, I would notice immediately.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
INFP, but I feel like my art preferences differ a fair ammount from the other INFPs I know

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I've always been captivated by beautifull images, especially because I didn't live somewhere that I connected with, I felt the world was ugly and blah and uninspiring, so I always sought to find beauty in 2-D pictures since I didn't have it all around me. Also, I sought to create my surroundings and clothing to match my ideals - to make my dreams come to life as they say. 

I don't really look for 'meaning' in art as some people do. The meaning for me is the enjoyment of beauty, the inspiration and uplifting experience of seeing something lovely. I'm not interested in symbolism or messages, nor in having intense emotions evoked by art. I don't look to art to make me think or feel - if I want that I'll read a book. I don't exactly seek to be communicated to by the artist. 

What I do like is to have my immagination sparked by the subject matter - that is to get story ideas, or ideas for clothing designs - things like that, _and_ to find comfort and delight for my eyes in the colours, lines, ballance, and overall ambiance of the piece. (I'm not just talking gallery art here either, I'm thinking of greeting gards, picturebooks, adds, fashion, architecture, fonts, movie settings, and all kinds of designs). I am particularly drawn to things with a lot of detail which requires minute inspection to take in everything. I like to be drawn in to these details and slowly follow them around the whole thing. More often I don't appreciate something as a whole so much, but I appreciate all the little pieces that went into the whole. I really love curling flowing lines that lead into other things. I also really enjoy colours that have a glowing or translucent quality. And I love things that look photographic or real even if they are depicting unreal-fantasy subjects. I like embellishment on everything and feel that everything ought to be beautifull first and functional seccond. Thus I will endure discomfort or inconvenience for the sake of how I want something to look. 

I dislike most asbstract art, usually find surrealism creepy, find minimal or simple things boring, and have an aversion to open or "negative" space. 

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *

Letsee..... I doodle to entertain myself with pretty things while in a boring atmosphere. What I doodle is swirling lines, often creating patterns, fancy lettering, celtic knottwork, little scenes of flowers and mushrooms, historical and fantasy clothing, and occasionally fairies and dragons and fantasy themed things. I don't really think all that much while drawing, it just sort of happens. I don't generally have much of a plan from the outset. 

I make costumes and clothing and jewelry because I like to dress unusually and can't generally find the kinds of styles I like, so I have to make them myself. It's a way of living out my inner ideals by creating an outer atmosphere through my clothing that is in harmony with my inner picture of who I am. 

I enjoy arranging and decorating because I feel better when I'm in a pretty surrounding that matches my inner ideals. I also seem to have satisfaction from the act of organizing things into an arrangement that feels ballanced and flowing, as in things are related to eachother and in harmony with colours and shapes and themes, etc. I have a horror of unused space and feel driven to arrange things into it. While in one sense I can be pretty messy at home, I really dislike when things are just randomly stuck in places without much thought. Like I'm bothered when I can tell that someone half-heartedly shoved flowers into little bottles and dumped them on each table at the cafe, vs. when someone actually arranged the flowers in each bottle and specifically arranged all the things on the table together. Attention to design in regards to the arrangement of things is important to me and can cause me to either have a feeling of contentment or unrest. 

I really enjoy playing with people's hair and creating elaborate styles. My motivation for this seems to be firstly creating an affectionate connection with that person, and seccondly the enjoyment of the inspiration of the moment. As with my drawing, I rarely have a specific plan at the beginning, I enjoy getting into the flow and just seeing where it goes from there. 

My main form of art these days is photography. I love it because my eyes are always homing in on the bits of beauty around me, and so I enjoy capturing those bits of pretty grass, flowers, sunlight, etc. so I can look at them later and share them with others. In a way it is like making that piece of the world mine, connecting with it, putting it in my pocket. I love love love beautifull images, and so of course I enjoy flipping through all my pretty photos and being reminding that there is beauty in the world. I feel like my spirit is filled up and renewed by letting my eyes soak in pretty images. It affirms my inner world and sense of self and promotes my overall feeling of optimism, peace, and joy. 

I suppose the most accurate assessment of what drives my artistic endeavors is the enjoyment of 'creative flow' and that it is an outflowing of my tastes, an expression of myself. It's not so much an expression of specific moods or ideas of mine, but of my tastes in general. Intricacy, Beauty, Fantasy, Delicacy would be good words to describe my style. 

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
hmm.....I dislike when I can't seem to make what my mind sees, dislike repetition of trying over and over to get something to match my intent for it. I tend to get derailed when something goes wrong, and when it goes wrong more than once I get frustrated and angry and tend to give up. I also really don't like when what I'm working with doesn't want to cooperate with my will for it. 

When it comes to sewing I seem to have a kind of mind-block against cutting things out. I just can't get myself motivated to lay out the pattern pieces and cut them. I like the actuall sewing, for the most part, once the pieces are cut out and ready (although I'd like it better if I could just immagine it and then have it appear all done). I also dislike ironing. Partly this is because of my mild phobia of hot things, but also it's an interruption of the sewing process having to get up and go over to the ironing board and mess around with that, blech. I'd rather just keep sewing. Perhaps I prefer the sewing part because it feels more like actual progress - like miles covered on the road to to speak. I really hate fighting with fabric that wants to slip and pull while I'm trying to sew it. I hate how slipperying things will keep sliding right off the table, or how stiff/bulky things will keep crowding around the machine and i have to fight to hold them back so I can see what I'm doing. It's exhausting and it feels like a battle/conflict. 

I dislike when I feel like my hands are getting dirty and I keep having to wipe them off before doing the next thing. I used to make stamped cards and hate getting glue or ink on my hands and then feeling like I can't touch anything. Same issue happens when I bake.

When making jewelry I dislike the repetativeness of making the same bits over and over in order to link them together. It's boring. I love coming up with the design, but the actual making is less fun. I tend to clench my teeth and end up with a headache with doing any detailed work with my hands. I also really don't like counting out links of chain or beads because I seem to be paranoid of loosing count, and then seccond guess myself and have to start over if I get slightly distracted - which often happens - and it's just a boring pain! But, although I'm really good at eyeballing things, I still like to know for sure that I got it exact, so I count anyways, ug. 

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Yes I think so. I think Intuition is probably tied to my preference for dwelling most in the immagination stage, the mental design of creating immages in my head alone. I LOVE coming up with ideas, as well as all sorts of variations on the same idea. I tend to have a hard time choosing one direction to go with because I just love all the different options and seem to have more fun generating those ideas than I do actually making something. 

When it comes to actually Creating, I tend to set aside all those mental immages and just enjoy the very instantaneous, in the moment, interaction with the design details. As I create, the next detail I want to add wil become apparent, and I just keep building on those details and see how it ends up. I think this reflects the Percieving way of life. Art is like a discovery, seeing it for the first time. Most of the time it's really not so much me imposing my will on something, but the creative possibilities being revealed in the doing of it, almost like it's not me doing it at all. The artwork just happens. 

Also probably related to percieving is the need for it to be a fun process. If it's not fun/easy-going I tend to quit. And I can easily put one project on hold indefinately in order to focus on new projects, which may in turn also get set aside. I'm not sure I can really say it's the process or the product I like more, it's sort of neither, and both at the same time. 

Also I think it's pretty clearly evidenced in my descriptions above that Fi has a lot to do with my motivation and appreciation of art. It's all about harmony of the inner ideals with the outer world. 

I also think that it's very NF to not care so much about function. What matters is the spiritual connection and the essence of the thing, not how it works or what it's purpose is. 


And here's a few observations I have of some of my friends
My two NT artist friends seem to be concerned with impoving their ability to get it right, and will work hard and put in a lot of practice to improve their skill in making things look realistic. They value competancy in everything they do, and arts and crafts are no exception. However, they don't go in for the cutesy-floofy arts & crafts so much. They do like illustrating stories and making costumes, and like sci-fi or fantasy themes. 

My NF friends are similar to me in many ways, except that they seem to like art to have a bit more meaning than I do, and tend to look for emotion, symbolism, and the idea behind things, rather than just what looks pretty - though they like that stuff too. The one who particularly likes to paint and draw and sew tends to be a lot more sloppy and not really care that much about precision. The idea is the most important thing to her. 

My SP husband is all about improving his skill, as well as the satisfaction of being active. He likes cafting more than drawing/painting I think because he likes the functional aspect of things that he makes. He's really interested in how things work, and seems to focus a lot of his thought and energy into making something function 'beautifully'. He still wants things to look good, but at the same time he also appreciates more 'chunky' purely functional designs. He usually won't sacrifice how well something works for looks. He claims that he outcome is the most important for him, but I have a hard time believing it because he 'gets over it' far too quickly. Almost as soon as he's done making this most fabulous thing in the world he's suddenly disillusioned with the quality of his work and is already plotting a better version. Nothing really seems to be an end product, just another step on the endless road of improvement. Taste-wise he is drawn to fantasy, steampunk, and historical styles, and has a very similar eye for things to my own, although he can do with less details than me.

My SJ mother enjoys painting, sewing, and scrapbooking, but she rarely gets around to these things because she feels that they a frivilous and not obligations. When she does do artistic things she tends to approach them like a chemical formula. She likes to have clear step by step instructions and then just follows those. Although she is capable of improvising and coming up with her own designs she doesn't seem to enjoy doing that as much. She likes plugging in the right pieces to acheive a pre-determined goal. For her it's definatley more about the end product which she will use and cherish for years after. The process is just the means of getting to the end, and it doesn't have to be fun.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?* 
ESTP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?* 
For the first question, I've just always felt like I understood it. When I was younger (middle school) I avoided taking any classes because I would be told over and over again that I'm doing things wrong, and I had to draw/paint in THIS style, and I hated that, but I went to high school and had the best art teacher ever, and got back into it again. I've always been good at it (or at least ahead of my peers in terms of talent), so probably because I enjoyed being good at something. It's the one thing I could truly understand. Pictures, drawings, how to draw the lines to that it makes a particular shape, where to shade, it just came naturally to me from observing illustrations in books and the world around me. I didn't pick up some of these until 1st grade, but once I did I couldn't stop drawing. I just got lost in it because it was more interesting than listening to someone lecture at you about something you already understand. 
*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
At the beginning, I just wanted to get better at drawing. I wanted to be able to draw like adults could, so I just kept practicing/doodling non-stop until I became that good at drawing/painting. I do have a need to create, and not so much want to make a social statement...I just go crazy if I'm not able to draw or make something. I just love how it lets my mind express what I am able to see in my head, and even though I'm a bit rusty going from my head to a picture, I've gotten significantlly better in the past year or so of doing that. And, I like having art to show off to people, or sell it...and it makes it even better that it is something I created and can't be replicated (the original piece).

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
The amount of time it takes (as in you're paying attention to the time rather than getting into the art zone). If I'm not in the zone, it's a pain in the ass. I have taught myself to force myself to get in the zone, but it takes a lot out of me. 
*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
*Sort of...maybe. I do like clay a lot...I'm just not as skilled in it as I am with two dimensional stuff. My drawings have a very wide variety of style, because what I like most is experimenting with styles (fluffly, stylized and curvy, gory, sharp, abstract, cute, depressing, humorous, etc) so a lot of the stuff I do is significanly different compared to other art that I've done.


----------



## Patn (Jul 25, 2011)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*
- INFP
*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
- Why is art appealing to me... Because it's basically another world inside our own without actually being separate from it, just manifested in a different way. An alternate view, perhaps more than another world. A medium of expressing the human experience. It expresses and evokes emotions, moods, ideas. 
As for what got me interested in art... It's sort of been there for as long as I can remember. Though I only really got passionate about art in my mid-teens. Not sure what "got me interested" though. 

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
- Because I need it. The desire to create. To channel the force that is inspiration.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
- Refining a "ready" idea. I do not like detail. I dislike spending a lot of time on the same work. 

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
- I believe so, yes.


----------



## Dov (Oct 23, 2011)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*

INTP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *

When I was young I loved playing "Sim City". I started to draw some of the buildings and views I imagined in my cities, and I got pretty good at it. I like drawing things that are accurate and still, and I almost never add color. Here is an example - It's a drawing I made a few years ago:









*3)* *Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *

It's definitely not some sort of expression or statement. I used to draw a lot more than I do today. Maybe I figured out I'm good at it so I don't need to keep doing it anymore. I still design things, though - I just don't put much effort in drawing them well.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

None.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*

I think so. My drawing proccess has no emotion to it at all. My favorite aspect of it is the "perfection" or beauty of the result.

My first INFP girlfriend made this "skiing violins" drawing:









I know I could never do something like that, but I wish I could.


----------



## Fiamma (Jan 4, 2012)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*

ISTJ (but I have very balanced S/N traits)

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?*

I liked art since I was very young (when I was a kid I used to draw on the wall of my room :crazy; firstly was my mother who introduced me to art but then I just liked it by myself. 
I think that art is a form of expression, a beautiful one, that portrays the inner life of humanity . And a thing that always leaves me breathless is the ability, of some artist, to portray with such accuracy the reality on a canvas with only pencils and paint .
Things that tend to draw my attention are: landscapes, human figure, classical and historical portrayals and very detailed paintings. 


*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*

I like drawing the most, through art I try to express feelings and stories that come up in my mind, and I love to see the concrete result of them. But for me drawing is also a hobby and I like to have as much time as I need to create, so having a fixed schedule frustrate me a lot.


*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

There isn't a particular part of the process that I dislike most . . . maybe the inability to express in the right way what I want, this is a thing that relly makes me angry.

*
5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*



Mind Swirl said:


> *The SJs* drawings are calculated and structured, very exact. Likes fantasy themes like elves and other creatures. Involves weapons/fighting for the greater good.


Apart from the fantasy themes (that I don't dislike but also don't like very much) the rest is right.


----------



## armoorefam (Feb 15, 2012)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
INFP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
My initial start in art was because I had an intense passion for horses but lived in the suburbs without much of a chance to own one. Horses became a part of everything I did throughout my entire childhood. Drawing them was a natural outlet because you could almost feel like they were real when you could draw them. Since I was an only child and pretty introverted, I spent hours and hours most days with my imagination and a pencil. By the age of 20 I was the staff illustrator for South Carolina Equestrian Magazine - dream job! After my children came along, that passion that I felt for horses transferred over to become a passion for the world of motherhood and children and I began to work in professional family portraiture (watercolor and pencil at first, more recently digital media). in the last several years, I have been involved with online teaching which sprang out of our choice to home school our children. Most of the last five years has led to an interest in illustration for educational topics and interactive design (Flash) for educational materials. 

*3) Why do you create? *
I create because I love something intensely. I don't think I create art for the sake of art. It is all about what I feel for the theme/subject. A way to most intimately be absorbed in the passion that I feel for a theme and a way to share that deep love with others through what is produced. My most recent work, educational materials illustration, has been more practical but just as enjoyable.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
I love every part of it and can be quite interested in detail which is interesting because repetition and sensory detail isn't my strong suit outside of my passion areas. 

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
I definitely see a correlation on the feeling part. I feel such intensity about these deep loves that art seems to satisfy me as a way to express and explore those passion areas. I can be unusually sensing and detailed when it comes to the narrow beam of art mixed with my passion area, which is a little out of type on the N/S scale. I guess that is the F over-riding it though. If I couldn't draw and paint in my passion areas (art, children, and educational material design and illustration), I doubt I would spend much time drawing and painting. But, within my passion areas, nothing scratches the deep itch for the area of passion as art.

Examples of my work are at justabitmoore weebly under the Creative Arts navigation tab for pencil and watercolor (aww, I discovered I cannot post a link until I have made more posts) See also the headings under Creative Arts for Photoshop and Illustrator as well as the Adobe Flash category under edDesign.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

I do enjoy art, but I don't make time for it anymore like I used to. I think I like it because I like trying to show the things I imagine in my mind - a lot of the time, I'll picture incredibly inspiring scenes and want to capture them. I like to draw and paint big landscapes, sometimes incorporating figures in a way that tells a bit of a story. Not really fantasy themes though. I adore realism, though sometimes with a surreal element or something that looks just a little out of place or strange. I'm not bothered about 'making a point' with my art. I do that better in writing. I find it frustrating when I can't quite get down on paper what I see in my mind, and I feel like it's not 'right' even though people around me might compliment it. I've never thought about it in terms of MBTI before, but just based on what I said right now, I can see the relation. Not so much in terms of T/F though.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

*What is your MBTI preference?*
INTP

*Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
The process of creating art interest me as much the finished product itself. I'm also less concerned about the artist's motivations, and more interested about the structure and overall beauty of the piece. Arts depicting nature (e.g. Montague Dawson), altered realism (e.g. Zdzisław Beksiński & Pinturas Jacek Yerka), or any uncompleted works are interesting to me. 

I initially got into arts because I was good at it and have maintained a distant interest ever since. 

*Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
There's a degree of fulfillment when you've created something beautiful. 

*What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?* 
Deadlines.

*Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
If paintings really are a reflection of the painters soul then our MBTI could affect our art a great deal more than it affects our intelligence and competencies.


----------



## DeepDownImShallow (Dec 15, 2012)

looking at my art, what type would you say I am?
Nanahikinookamidesu's deviantART Gallery

Very interesting thread btw! 

edit: sorry for not seeing that this thread is old :/


----------



## armoorefam (Feb 15, 2012)

armoorefam said:


> Examples of my work are at justabitmoore weebly under the Creative Arts navigation tab for pencil and watercolor (aww, I discovered I cannot post a link until I have made more posts) See also the headings under Creative Arts for Photoshop and Illustrator as well as the Adobe Flash category under edDesign.


Yay! I am able to post a link now. My Behance page is at Tammy Moore on Behance.


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

nádej said:


> My mom (ISFJ) is a studio artist, so it's been something I've been exposed to since I can remember. She's incredibly talented and has the ability to draw things exactly as they are, down to the finest detail. She can make sketches that look like photographs, and it's no big deal to her. I initially wanted to be like my mom and be able to draw like she can. It turns out that we don't see the world in the same way, so my art just naturally isn't like hers. And as I grew up I learned to be okay with that.


Lol, I read this and thought of how your experience with your mother is just like my experience right now with my ISTJ son. Though my ISTJ son is young (age 10), he wants his art to look just like mine ... realistic, and grows frustrated that he cannot achieve the same product. I do explain that his artwork is unique to him, and I have 30 years more experience on fine tuning a skill ... his artwork is still very good. He can draw from memory and it is very mechanical in appearance. He does best with geometric or congruent shapes ... such as buildings, cars or aircraft.

*1)* *What is your MBTI preference? *
ISFJ (though I often test 50/50 on S/I and 50/50 on T/F ... this is from years of adapting to my environment.)

*2)* *Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I have always been interested in creating art, even though I had no external influence. I am the only artist in my family. As I got older my mother would sign me up for the summer fun college courses to foster this ability. I think I was in my later teens when my skill was starting to show more and more by taking art courses in school and being exposed to various mediums. I consider myself to have a God given talent, and am grateful for it. 

Art is only appealing to me when I see that someone has put time and effort into a masterpiece. I am highly critical of what people call "art." Don't go there with me please, I won't change my mind on that issue. lol 

*3)* *Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
I create for the tangible end result. I create for refining my skill. For many years I would only create graphite pet portraits, and they are realistic. If I don't achieve the realistic part, I am not satisfied. I cannot draw from memory, so I always need some picture as a reference. When doing my graphite pet portraits, I considered myself like a human copy machine. If the picture was crappy, the art piece would be crappy. If the picture was highly detailed, the art piece would be highly detailed. I have move on from doing portraits because I want to create art at my own leisure and not for work. I have decided to try watercolor and acrylic painting. 

I find now I need some sort of inspiration in order to work on a piece. That inspiration usually comes from some unknown or known muse that has touched my soul in some positive way. I like to create art that makes the viewer feel good, I enjoy the positive element of being able to influence an emotion ... and so I choose art that makes me feel either calm, positive or silly. If I know of a friend that was deeply attached to a pet that has just passed away, I will often offer to do a portrait for them ... b/c I want them to "feel" better.

*4)* *What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
I enjoy all the aspects of creating the art. Probably the only thing I don't like is feeling rushed, which is why I disliked the business aspect of commissioned artwork. One part I do find difficult is knowing when I'm done. Once I am pseudo-finished I will obsess over it for days. If I don't just cut myself off completely I will never be satisfied with the end result ... there is always something that could be improved or changed (even though to any viewer it looks perfectly fine.)

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Introversion: I have a difficult time parting with my artwork. I feel like it is a piece of my soul. If I do part with it, it has to go to someone I deeply care for. When doing the graphite portraits, it was easy to let go b/c I had the incentive to be paid and an image that I was not attached to emotionally.

Sensor: Everything has it's place spacially, there has to be balance in the picture itself. I like the piece to pleasing to the eyes spacially ... almost like feng shui in an odd way. I've had years and years of fine tuning a great skill, so stepping outside of graphite and working on something new makes me a little uncomfortable. Even though there are times I want to go back to what I know, I am enjoying the challenge of feeling uncomfortable.

Feeler: My work holding sentimental meaning to me, even if the viewer has no idea what it is ... but the meaning is always to provoke memories or feelings that are positive.

Judgement: This may or may not be a part of the process. I didn't enjoy art when I was working on deadlines, but then again I didn't like feeling rushed. As I explained before, I may have a hard time knowing when I am "done."


----------



## lyaree (Aug 4, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*
ISFP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?*
I'm not sure. Ever since I was younger I remember having an eye for things and becoming obsessed with objects just because I liked the look of it. If I really like the look of something, whether it be a painting or furniture, I can spend a long time looking at it and taking it in. I don't think I have a profoundly deep reason, I just think nice looking things makes people smile.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
Creating art to me just feels right. It's a craving and I feel content when I do it. I like the craft and technique side of art, the physical act of creating art. The subject, idea, meaning, and end result is all secondary. Now that I think about it, I think the act of making art and craft is meaning in itself to me.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
I think working under time constraints. I once took a drawing class and I remember the instructor telling me to hurry up and it kind of bothered me. It's funny because I think me taking my time bothered her in return, lol! I don't really like when you have to plan out an art piece and work with concepts per se. Losing yourself in the moment is what I like the best.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Maybe? From what I've read, ISFPs are supposedly natural artists in the sense that creating is moreso visceral for them. I think different types approach art in a different way. Whether it be in theory and mathematical calculations, accuracy, meaning, or aesthetically.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

*1)* *What is your MBTI preference? *

Probably Si, and there's no Fe in there.

*2)* *Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?* 

I don't do visual art, but I enjoy scenery, architecture, etc. I enjoy both the natural world (just not soft, woodsy areas) and cities, as well as Earth and space, and I like to see different takes on it and imagine myself there.

I started writing when I was young because I was praised for it and I was able to make up stories I couldn't find elsewhere. As I progressed, I found that my writing often surprised me. It developed in unexpected ways, motivated me to study other things, became personally insightful, taught me about discipline and doing things for the right reasons, and helped me to externally organize, judge, and experiment with my experiences and perceptions.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *

Because my brain is always going, and I need it to go somewhere other than my own head. It's permission to daydream and get lost with a tangible end result.

*4)* *What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

Trying to contain it in a short story or a linear novel in a way that makes sense.

*5)* *Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*

I largely draw on my own experiences of sensation and motion, I suppose.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
INFJ

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I just think art is fun! Perhaps one of the reasons I like it is because it's such a calming experience. However, I'm not much of an art "fan" at all--I'd rather create my own material than go to an art museum any day. 
I always liked art in school, and I've taken art classes each year of high school so far. I don't see myself taking any more classes or anything, because in skill level I'm not nearly as advanced as the rest in the class, but I always have enjoyed it.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
I like being inspired by a certain prompt or burst of creativity, and expressing those ideas any way I can. Art isn't much fun for me without inspiration, same goes for any sort of creative activity (writing, music, etc.).

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
Finishing the project and still being dissatisfied. If I'm halfway through and I don't like it, I tell myself once it's finished, it will look better. When it doesn't look better and I'm out of ideas as to how to fix it, I'm screwed.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
I think I rely so much on my intuition that MBTI has to play some major part in my creativity. In any creative media, be it art or writing or whatever, I'm given a prompt and within minutes I have my idea. It's very fixed, which in some sense can be a flaw, but that inspired image of the final product is what pushes me to continue with it and really drives my creativity in working towards that vision.


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? [/B
INTJ with strong Ni and Fi
2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 
Hmm, I have always been interested in art ever since I was very young
3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?
I create to show, what Life could be like, and should be like. It should represent My thoughts and experiences and my hopes for the future.
4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?
Creating a piece of art which holds no value or real meaning
5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
 Well I think it depends on temperament
NFs : Create very emotional art with very abstract overtones
NTs : Create very Logical and Rational art, which is often idealistic (But not in an emotional sense)
SPs : Create art that depicts what is here and now or what was.
SJs : Create art that depicts what is here and now and of the future*


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

No, not very accurate. Here are my drawings, I'm an ISTJ: Flickr: Parrot Salad's Photostream

I'll say this, most of my art is very detailed. Which makes sense, since we are known to like details.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
Apparently I am INTP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
Probably the visuals and the imagination of some of the art pieces in and of themselves. I think it's more about expressing an idea or some squirt of the imagination. In all honesty however, I don't really know.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
I like to get my ideas out, or present a take on an idea that I found in the real world

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
Completion. When I've finished drawing/colouring something in I quickly get bored with it and want to move on to something else. Also if I am drawing an image and it's becoming time consuming to colour in. I prefer to draw and finish an image relatively quickly. I think that's because I am easily bored and distracted. I can never understand it when people take days, weeks or even months to make and finish a project when I can make a finished image in the same day. I also dislike it when I keep making technical mistakes.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Yes. In my mind as long what is being drawn looks like what it was intended to look like then I have succeeded in what I wanted to do (example: if I have drawn a car, if it looks like a car, then I have done what I set out to do, to communicate; I have succeeded in my eyes- That's probably the desire for competence caused by Introverted Thinking[Ti]) I don't strive to make super-realistic accurate to real-life reproductions (Extroverted Intuition [Ne] giving zero fucks about details)-I don't see the point especially when you can do the job with a camera

I do not plan any drawings or comics out in any detail beyond what is in my mind at the moment. Long-term planning is not the way I do things, nor is doing things at a set rate over time-I pretty much draw when I damn well feel like it. Only if there was a really close deadline do I get my arse in gear. I do draw characters using a pretty much set style that changes very slowly (Tertiary Introverted Sensing [Si]) I very rarely feel any emotion when drawing/making art (inferior Extroverted Feeling [Fe]) nor I do I have many if any fucks to give about how what I have drawn may impact or effect other people-sometimes I draw for the sole purpose of trolling people.

If nothing else, look here and judge for yourselves JDC-Comics-Online (The Official Page of JDC Comics) on deviantART


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *

Socionics IEE, so MBTI would be ENFP, I guess.

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *

I've admired art, as well as been interested in creating something, since early childhood. I guess it just happened naturally.  Now - art is appealing to me because it is inspiring and certain kinds of art can make me feel good, sometimes - make me think, or simply provoke a feeling of awe/respect when done with really professional skills. I love seeing other people's clever, creative ideas. I love colorful works. And I believe that art - creating AND looking at others' works - can help people in so many ways...

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *

Right now I mostly create art because it is necessary for my studies. Though I have always looked at others' works and thought: "I wish I could create something as beautiful, something that makes others feel as good as I feel when looking at this..."

Somebody once said, after looking at some of my works, that my works give off a feeling of "endless flow of happiness". I felt _really_ glad hearing that because it was the impact I wanted to create. It's like... When I'm unhappy, I don't like to create because I know I won't like what I'll see happening, but when I'm in a neutral or good mood, I try to create something that could either make me/someone else happier, or just something that looks appealing / interesting to me.

Though I have to say that I've graduated a design school...thought I could continue my studies in a similar way, creating *something that is interesting to work with, looks good, is of a good use to someone, while being more free in the colors and materials I choose*_._ But now I'm starting to get used to creating art rather than design...though I'm not sure if it's really my 'dream profession'.  Though I believe everything I'll learn will become useful sooner or later in life!!

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

Sometimes it's the beginning, when I can't decide or find what it is that I want to create or lack motivation...sometimes - the phase when it's near finish and I can't see what are the flaws I'd need to work on.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*

I believe so. I know that maaany artists tend to work with symbols and hidden meanings, I usually don't do that. (Ni/Ne thing??) Maybe I'll grow to understand the symbols and meanings with time passing, though, and learn to love them, too.  (have to admit symbols are interesting, just they aren't the first thing I look fore when regarding art!)

But I really don't understand artists' works who hurt (physically) their characters to show the viewer a message. It's like... WHY do you need to do it?! Isn't there any other way!? :dry: (lol, i think this could be a Si value thing, maybe..? )


........

When I read what I have written here, it looks like I'd like everything to be like a sunny meadow in spring. Well, it's not far from truth, I guess, but I appreciate art that provokes different feelings and thoughts...maybe just something really dark and violent usually scares me off. But I can see value in works like that, too, when done in really high quality! (And, if someone creates art to get dark feelings out of their system, I believe they have to do so, maybe it helps them feel better and to be a better person in general...)


----------



## Pookabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out this book, it's literally ALL about how every MBTI type views art and is creative (what their art looks like, what it means to them), etc. it's AWESOME!!!
It's called Creative You: Using Your Personality Type to Thrive
If you're actually super interested in it, it's a great way to learn about both yourself and other types


----------



## Du Lhut (Mar 13, 2014)

1) *MBTI? *
INFP
2) *What got me started?*
When I was little it was jealousy over how well my brother drew. I wanted to be just like him (also I wanted to 'draw clothes' ^^). Several years later I found out he traced all of his drawings... -_- oh well 
I stuck with that exclusively up until high school and then I took several other classes (jewelry, pottery, 3D art, photography...) and I REALLY fell in love with clay, more on the sculpture side than pottery.
Then out of the blue I suddenly went crazy for textile art (mainly knitting and crocheting) and that has been my main thing I've been working with for the last few years. I also dabble with writing fiction and poems (though it's never worth showing :blushed
3)*Why do I create? What motivates me?*
Like I said before, getting to my brother's 'level' was my main motivation for the first few years, but now it's my go to 'therapy'. If I'm frustrated or I need to work something out, I just need to make something. It's not about the finished product, it's about the process and how it centers me. 
4)*What part do I dislike the most?*
Depends on the art form. With drawing or writing, it's the blank page in front of me. I need those first few lines before I can really get started  When working with clay it's the pounding... It's too noisy and I hate the paranoia that comes with it... (If I don't do this enough, my project will explode!). 
5) *Does this correlate with my MBTI?*
I think so... but I'm not positive  Everyone expresses themselves a little differently.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
INFP, probably. I hate making jewlery, though.

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I've been drawing since I was a kid, and I liked how I could create all kinds of shapes with using just lines.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
I like to make pretty pictures. If I see something that appeals to me, I like to attempt drawing it to make my own version of it. When I read I often also get the urge to write something myself. To take the concepts and try to "improve it", if you will (but then I get frustrated if it's not exactly much of an improvement, because my skills aren't that great). Mostly I like drawing people. Also, I want to try telling stories, and both drawing and writing is a way for me to do this, but I don't feel very good at writing. 

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
I dislike coloring/painting, and searching for references can also be a pain... Actually, getting started is usually the worst. I'm also not very good at planning my drawings out, since I don't visualize very well... Actually, I don't like drawing much at all these days, so I haven't gotten much art done in a while.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Dunno. My art is not realistic, but it's not exactly abstract either. Just stylistic. Well, I guess that is one form of abstraction, but still.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*
INTP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?*
I always liked art since I was little.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
I really don't know why. It's relaxing, enjoyable and something I can get involved in for long periods of time. I guess it's also a way to portray things in my head in a visual form. 

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
Trying to paint light sources correctly with no reference.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Hmm..not really. Idk.


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*
ISFP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?*
Art is appealing to me in the way it speaks to me. How can I identify with a song, a photo, a canvas, a movie. What got me interested in art? I don't really remember. I just know I was into it since I was a child and that movies, theatre, music, paintings, sculptures, etc, spoke so much to me that I didn't just see, I observed, and the impression was so big that, for example, after watching Artificial Intelligence I felt such a despair that I got depressed. I feel like art is an experience.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
I create in the spur of the moment, and I create what I feel. That the latter connotation of it gets worked up into a bigger frame is another thing, but I always create from inside. I don't know if I've explained well.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
I don't dislike the process, otherwise I wouldn't create/be creative. In fact, to enjoy your art I believe it's necessary to get into the process and feel it, love it and honor it.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
I know it does.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

1) What is your MBTI preference? ENTP

2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? Doing art as long as I can remember. I think I learned the colors and specific mixing before I knew the alphabet, but then I knew the alphabet by 3-4.

3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? IDK. I'm good at it? I win awards I like it. I think it is a part of my identity.

4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most? Planning. But thinking about how to do things, the ideas involved are great! Though I do have difficulty doing art on an emotional basis and figure drawing/painting is just plain difficult.

5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI? I guess so. Here is a Flickr page with my photography and selections of my high school art.
Flickr: Brian0s' Photostream


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

*1)* What is your MBTI preference? 

ENTJ

*2)* Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 

It's gripping and pulling because it touches something deep within me, which I can't quite explain. It's not all about beauty, but specially _athmosphere_. I wanna look at a picture/painting/drawing etc and feel like I'm there, lie I've lived those things, been that person.

*3)* Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?

I create to express and to make statements. I find it not only a form of catharsis, but of stating our opinion as well. 

*4)* What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?

When I become obssessed with this one detail I can't get right.

*5)* Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?

Probably not, people don't see ENTJs as tied to the arts to begin with. I love Surrealism the best an some people told me they would never peg it as my favorite.


----------



## enitsirp (Apr 18, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?
*estj

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art?*
Tried it 'cause I wanted to "try it". I drew a story cross referencing characters like Hello Kitty and reanimated remains of Sir Daniel Fortesque having tea. He leaves fearing for the safety of the girl, and to vanquish whatever evils he may find, leaving the girl stumped and worried. That's it. Insert other cross references.

Also, a strong, charming, humble, caring person.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*
a) become better than other people
b) try and find my part in this life
c) the reward of hard work
d) making amends with offended parties
e) for fun
f) find purpose
g) envy

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
When I procrastinate so much I end up rushing for the deadline. The rush is good but after I have some regrets about it being potentially better because I was told about it! (lack of shade and making the paint too dry) Also, figuring out realism (without a reference).

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
I make a plan in seconds then start to draw using collected infos. Thought it was P. I try not to "get lost" in the sense that P's do it (marvelously). For example, I can't freestyle dance. I watched a lot of television when I was younger, but don't remember almost all of it. I hate breaking the rules. Especially unevenly folded handkerchiefs ) I mostly get Feeling input from others to incorporate into works.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

1) What is your MBTI preference? ENFJ. I think.
2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? Art was not really appealing to me, overall, until I took an Art History class and finally figured out what was going on behind the scenes. Before that point I was always just like "oh ok another pretty picture..." but when I got an idea of what sort of symbolism was going on in the pictures, where it fell historically, it became a lot more interesting to me. Visual art is still not my favorite of the arts, but . . . I've learned to appreciate it.
3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? 
Mainly because I have an image in my head, and I want to express it. Also because I feel it is a useful skill to have.
4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?
The part where everything I do is terrible and it's all a huge exercise in frustration.
5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
If I was better at art, I'd be better able to answer decisively -- as it is, it's just trying to work around my total lack of skill to create something vaguely ok )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? ENTP, ENFP or ENFJ 
2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? Hmmm... I guess identifying/creating symbolism in art using colour and objects? The emotional aspect of art also interests me very well, and I love to try all sorts of different themes! Never stop exploring different avenues! 
3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? I just want people to think about all the things that come into their minds when looking at my artwork. I would particularly like my artwork to express emotions and convey proper meanings and not just for aesthetics. In my opinion, artwork should have a meaning, and I usually enjoy creating symbols in my artwork so that ppl can work out the meanings! I also LOVE to go with whatever springs to mind, however crazy it might seem!! XD
4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most? I love EVERYTHING!! 
5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI? Ehhhh.... Yeah, maybe, I guess. *


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

1) personality type: esfp

*2)* Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 
Well, I have drawn pretty consistently since I was a little kid. When I was in high school, I sort of gave it up. After a while, it wasn't a big part of my life anymore. My mom kept nagging at me to take art lessons but I just ignored that. One day, a friend invited me to her house. She put a vase of cosmos on the table and set a piece of paper and a bunch of colored pencils in front of them. Then she said to me, "Draw!" Just like that. I always wanted to make her happy because she was my best friend, so I sat down and drew a picture. When I finished the picture, she pronounced it far better than she expected and told me that I had to keep drawing. I took the picture to my mother, and she renewed her campaign to encourage me to take art lessons. So I found an adult education class and took it. And, after that, I just kept going because art had become a big part of my life. It had become such a big part of my life that I purchased a small sketchbook and a variety of pencils to put in my purse so that I could draw whenever the urge struck (which it does, fairly often).

*3)* Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? 
I create art because I love the process of creating art. I like each stage, from the initial sketch to the completed painting. I like creating worlds on a blank sheet of paper. I like seeing something that doesn't last forever and keeping a memento of it via art that will last for longer than the object (food, a flower, etc.). 

*4)* What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most? cleaning up, lol (which is why I avoid oil paint, lol). Also I don't like it when I've discovered I have overworked yet another painting and made it fodder for the trash receptacle!

*5)* Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI? Um. Maybe. I will go anywhere to take a photograph. I'll climb steep hills and walk for miles. As for painting, who knows. I'm really not sure.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

*1) What is your MBTI preference?*
ISFP.

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *
I've always loved all sorts of art. The combinations of colours, the melodies and beats, the dreamy and juicy narratives... it takes me places. Lets me relive past events, lets me dream of a bright future, lets me fly through the sky on angel's wings.

*3) Why do you create?*
To express myself, and because I enjoy creating.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
Getting started. I am a lazy, lazy, lazy bum. But once I do, then I don't stop until it's done.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Absolutely. Different types will see art differently and create art differently.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

*1)* What is your MBTI preference? 
Enfp 
*2)* Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 

I'm mainly into writing or performing arts - I enjoy embracing within my imagination and enter into a different world or creating things. But I have created toys/pillows/candles/collages of editorial pictures and played with origami for a while etc 
*3)* Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? 

My motivation usually comes to me when I'm extremely bored or if something reminds me of something - I usually write plays or create board games and story books but during holiday season I have a tendency to create gadget - it usually occur when I'm trying to figure out a gift for somebody and can't find something that I'm justify with that I start making or building craft like things - writing however is something that I do every other day - it's really spur of the moment - n

*4)* What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?
Finishing it 

*5)* Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
I believe the spontaneity ,multiple of different ideas and bursting into a project with enthusiasm when it first start but leaving it undone deals a lot with my perceiving dominance traits 
People also inspires me to find connection in making my toys or create a character in my writing whether it's just observing someone on the street or hearing a phrase on tv that's interesting enough to create a character upon


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? * 
IxTP
*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? * 
I'm not sure, might be all the manga and comics I read
*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?* 
For the sake of it. I don't have a special reason for it, it just happens. I need to 'let it out', sometimes, or to put something from my head to paper. I don't express emotions, I draw people and evolve.
*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?* 
Finishing. It's the worst. I always draw sketches.
*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
Judging by the OP's description, not really. I draw neither SPs' machinery nor NTs' patterns. I draw people.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *

ISFP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *

I enjoy different kinds of aesthetics. It is difficult to find an explanation to something that is a part of you. Art is very natural to me, I’ve been drawing for as long as I can remember. Since childhood, I’ve always loved making art. I love expressive, strong, emotional and colorful art.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *

Art is a way to express myself, my desires, my emotions in just a piece of paper. I can communicate better through my art more than I will ever speak. Whenever I am experiencing a strong emotion such as sadness, happiness, anger, I hold my pen, and draw. It is so ingrained in me, I do not know a way to understand or explain this. I cannot communicate in any better way, in return, making art makes me happy and content, it is a way to let it everything out. Everything that has been bothering me, everything that I want, I like to picture it in front of me. Perhaps it is because I find beauty everywhere; Music also inspires me to create art. I am now thinking of sculpting.

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

Art blocks.

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
*
Auxiliary Se, mixed with Dominant Fi can be a good explanation.


----------



## polliwog (Aug 23, 2014)

1) What is your MBTI preference? 
ISTJ.

2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 
Making art is appealing to me because I like dragging out powerful feelings and throwing them out onto and into an art piece. It feels cathartic and productive. I have always been interested in art. My father is an artist, so, growing up I was praised more for doing artistic things than for learning to read or do math or other things. I know this "feeling" thing doesn't sound very ISTJ, but from my limited understanding of Cognitive Functions, I've found that MBTI ISTJs have Extroverted Feeling (Fe) as their least developed function, which means capacity for expressing and processing emotions is primitive. This results in feelings that seem "overwhelming" or very powerful and wild-feeling. 

3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? 
I definitely primarily create to express emotion, but I do like the feeling of accumulated competency with mediums and success in expressing these emotions to my satisfaction. It becomes both easier and filled with more depth. My motivation is to express emotions, which feels good and validating, and also to create a chronological representation of my emotions, worldview, personality, and, ultimately, my life. 

4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?
The isolation gets to me pretty quickly. This is why I haven't become a professional artist (my previous career choice). I just start feeling stifled from lack of social interaction (also doesn't sound very ISTJ, but my idea of social interaction is a social challenge, stuffed with lots of ambition).


5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?
Probably in the way I've explained, about primitive Fe, and feeling bored because I am not conquering socially. And the fact that I ultimately changed my career plans, because, even though I am a talented artist, there are not enough emotions to make creating consistent, and I felt underwhelmed after a while.


----------



## polliwog (Aug 23, 2014)

^Oh, and as to why other people's art is appealing to me? All about aesthetics. Colors and shapes, and lighting, and the occasionally powerfully depicted scene


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *
INFX (probably INFP)

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? 
*
I love how it can drown you in beauty and a world more formable than our own. I like that anyone can pursue it and that it is so tangible, compared to writing and music which is hard to "own". I have drawn a lot ever since I was a child and prefer to be able to create something new and non realistic. 

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation? *
I create for the result. I love seeing the finished work and know it's a part of a world that did not exist before. I'm in pursuit of beauty when I draw, but a moving sort of beauty. Also I need to feel like I create something in my every day life. 

Sailor Moon and pretty fairy tale illustration was what made me love art. It was a form of beauty I could have for myself and work to ”better”/be a part of creating  

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*
Feeling that what I do isn't good enough while I'm in the process of it. If I finish it it often feels better. 

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*
I think it does a bit. I know I'm nostalgic, idealistic, dreamy and a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to creating which all fit to being INFP.

The stuff I do:


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

*1) What is your MBTI preference? *

INTP

*2) Why is art appealing to you? What initially got you interested in art? *

My sister actually, I always saw my sister drawing and painting, so I was drawn to the idea of it. Also, the way just a little bit of shading, could lead to a whole different outlook, intrigued me.

*3) Why do you create? Maybe to express emotion, become competent or to have mastery. Maybe you just because you feel the need to create or want to make a social statement. Perhaps you like the tangible end result. Basically, what is your motivation?*

I don't really have a motivation, it's for fun. It allows me to fill my mind for some amount of time. 

*4) What part/parts of the creation process do you dislike most?*

Not feeling satisfied with my work; I rarely feel good about my work. 

*5) Do you think the way you create in any way correlates to your MBTI?*

Probably somewhat, but I don't think it's the only thing that correlates.


----------

